
A Messenger bot so smart it “fooled” Facebook - maxim_antipin
https://medium.com/@maxim_antipin/a-messenger-bot-so-smart-it-fooled-facebook-f58c8d994122
======
diegorbaquero
I'm in my fourth review already... They should just let our bots be. After all
they are on our FB Pages.

